# A brisky day



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

To say yesterday was brisk was an understatement. The winds were gusting and were at 20-25 mph most of the day here. But I was not deterred. I smoked a whole packer brisket for eating this weekend. I cut the brisket in two due to being too large to fit on the grate of my Akorn. I did this rather than the conventional separating the point from the flat because the flat would still be too long to fit. I used my Montreal Seasoning/Espresso wet rub on it the night before and let it sit over night. I smoked it at 250* until the internal temp was at 195* and passed the probe test.T used the point end to make burnt ends. Here are some pics.














































I will post some sliced pics later today.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm drooling already, don't know if I can handle the sliced pics....oh go ahead and put that meat porn up there, I'll handle it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

OH HELL YEAH!
Those look freakin great.

Burnt Ends are fantastic when done right, melt in your mouth.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I will slice on Sunday. That is what the home crowd wants.
Thanks Y'all!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks mighty fine !


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Final pics.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.kreiter.info/familie/cockeyed/inside/languages/german/tobacco/tobacco16.jpg

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Mac1528 said:


> http://www.kreiter.info/familie/cockeyed/inside/languages/german/tobacco/tobacco16.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm not a real brisket fan, but that looks awful good.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

passed the probe test.T used the point end to make burnt ends. Here are some pics.

I can't see the pics for some reason, but you sound like you know a thing or two about cooking brisket. I learned from some pit masters while stationed in Arizona.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

zodiac470 said:


> passed the probe test.T used the point end to make burnt ends. Here are some pics.
> 
> I can't see the pics for some reason, but you sound like you know a thing or two about cooking brisket. I learned from some pit masters while stationed in Arizona.


I have no idea what happened to my pics. Photobucket is down today. Maybe that has some effect. Here are some of it from my files.


----------

